# My First Fursona Sketch. What do you think?



## CuriousFox (Feb 1, 2015)

This is the first time in years I have actually sat down and drawn anything. So yeah I'm very rusty, but in time I will be able to work up to where I used to be (Drew Anime Characters for many people when I was in school).
Anyways what do you think? I need to figure out a better way to draw fur, but I'll figure something out. There will be many more sketches in the future until I finally finish.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 1, 2015)

Do you have a color scheme in mind for the guy?
I ain't much of an artist myself, but I have found a few things on the main site that have helped me out. I shall link them to you in a sec 
Can't wait to see what he will look like when you shake off the rust. Keep it up, you will only get better.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

He is a bit more cartoonish than mine. But overall less sloppy


----------



## CuriousFox (Feb 1, 2015)

BobTheZombie said:


> Do you have a color scheme in mind for the guy?
> I ain't much of an artist myself, but I have found a few things on the main site that have helped me out. I shall link them to you in a sec
> Can't wait to see what he will look like when you shake off the rust. Keep it up, you will only get better.



I was thinking the traditional Red Fox Colors, a Reddish Orange with a White Stomach.


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 1, 2015)

@BlitzCo Oooh I dig it ^^

And I gotcha man, traditional is always cool. As long as you are happy with i, nothing anyone says really matters Just be sure to make him your own, add something personal to him. I have seen people put necklaces, wristbands, etc. Just an idea.


----------



## CuriousFox (Feb 1, 2015)

BobTheZombie said:


> @BlitzCo Oooh I dig it ^^
> 
> And I gotcha man, traditional is always cool. As long as you are happy with i, nothing anyone says really matters Just be sure to make him your own, add something personal to him. I have seen people put necklaces, wristbands, etc. Just an idea.



Im thinking about sketching him with a guitar, as I play rather well. I just need to work on the overall design before I go adding more objects


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I can't wait to see what ya come up with ^^ I always like observing the creation process of a new fursona  I was a complete dweeb when I was designing mine XD
Still, do keep me updated! I will send ya some links in just a sec. Finishing up homework


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

Usually I draw AKs better, but I somewhat rushed the one with my fursona


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 1, 2015)

I dig what ya drew here man. Again, I am far from an impressive artist, but I can only change that by keeping up my drawing.
I was just lucky that I did a decent job at drawing a rough reference sheet, and whored my Lion in the Art Exchange thread XD


----------



## TriSAR (Feb 2, 2015)

Don't worry bro! Drawing is 95% discipline and technique and 5% inspiration.......I think lol.
I sucked at drawing a year ago but here I am today  Keep up the effort!


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

I would be happy to critique your drawing if you wish.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 2, 2015)

This is really clean looking for someone who hasn't done art for a few years. Nice work! :3 It'd be great to see more from you in the future.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok people. Stop giving praise. This is not a hugbox. This is a critique forum. The artist wanted real advice in how to improve.

I hate being the bad guy but..

It's a nice start. Some issues I can see it is very flat, stiff looking, and has no solidity. You're focusing too much on the edges of your character, instead of seeing your character as a whole. You need to practice building your characters with simple forms such as the Sphere, Cube, and so forth. This requires some understanding of perspective.

I've shared these videos with others: They should help you too.

http://www.ctrlpaint.com/videos/constructive-form-pt-1 
http://www.ctrlpaint.com/videos/cons...ve-form-pt-1-5
http://www.ctrlpaint.com/videos/constructive-form-pt-2
http://www.ctrlpaint.com/videos/simplifying-form
http://www.ctrlpaint.com/videos/form-not-shape

It's a good start. Practice this and you will see a great improvement in your work.
Also about fur, it has to follow direction the shape it's stuck to with gravity pulling it down. It's impossible to draw well until you can visualize the shape in all angles.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 2, 2015)

To be fair, this wasn't in the critique section, as well he asked what people thought of it. I'm always more than happy to give a proper crit, though (if they want one, of course)! :3 Ah and no worries, you're not being a 'bad guy', just someone who wants to be helpful! xD


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 2, 2015)

CuriousFox said:


> Im thinking about sketching him with a guitar, as I play rather well. I just need to work on the overall design before I go adding more objects



with a guitar heh? well lookie what was my first full body drawing of my sona:






guitars rock!


----------



## CuriousFox (Feb 3, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Ok people. Stop giving praise. This is not a hugbox. This is a critique forum. The artist wanted real advice in how to improve.
> 
> I hate being the bad guy but..
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links, and bad guy? Anyone who offers advice to someone isn't a "bad guy", I asked what people thought about it and that's it. All I can do is continue to develop my skills at this again.


----------



## Centradragon (Feb 3, 2015)

CuriousFox said:


> Thanks for the links, and bad guy? Anyone who offers advice to someone isn't a "bad guy", I asked what people thought about it and that's it. All I can do is continue to develop my skills at this again.



Being good at receiving critiques is a good skill to have.   It can seem like being the "bad guy" since it's not just blind praise, but (as hard as it can be to hear) the information is usually pretty valuable, and the person cared enough to tell you. You took it well though! 

I think Maugryph gave you a good place to start and I don't have much to add â€” as tedious as it seems, try to draw from life (and secondarily, photographs for squirmy animals) as much as you can. Do you have a zoo nearby? It might be awesome to bring a sketchbook and draw some of the animals lazing around or eating. It takes a lot of work, but it's extremely hard to get worse from practice.


----------



## CuriousFox (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's a second sketch, I'm still stuck in the 2D groove. Having quite a bit of trouble drawing in a 3D spectrum. I can do it, but I lose the cartoon design when I do. 
Anyways, I finally found a name for my Fursona.  He is Raiga, and tonight he has a special date to attend too.

Any tips for maintaining the Cartoon Aspect while adding "Volume" to the character. Don't know if that is the right term, but its all I can think of.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## speedactyl (Feb 5, 2015)

Yup Still 2d .even i still have to work on it too . Well this is my earlier drawing. More on my DA account.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 5, 2015)

Your fursona looks good but i show you my first picture.





i tried to draw tried to do more 2d


----------



## CuriousFox (Feb 5, 2015)

Making some progress I think. What's your opinion?
I found a reference image to use, and simply based my own designs off of it. Trying to draw from the depths of the imagination is a hard thing to do.


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

I CANT DRAW!!! (loudly cries)


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 5, 2015)

At least you are getting better at your drawings, compared to my most recent one


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 5, 2015)

i just cant get the upper body right like the legs are fine but the head and torso are enough to make a blind kid cry i just cant win with drawing


----------



## speedactyl (Feb 6, 2015)

hey look a train! said:


> I CANT DRAW!!! (loudly cries)



yup , funny it makes strong Critique "Goes What is that!!"

been trying hard my self too. Lol
I did a ref . too , 
http://synersignart.deviantart.com/art/Speedactyl-Refs-395104883

will let you decide , the Sketch , the 3D model or the Plane,


----------



## Atemis (Feb 6, 2015)

Here are some art resources I found very useful.
Lackadaisy tutorial 
TaniDaReal tutorial
Very helpful tutorial on human, animal, and anthro anatomy
Ctrl+Paint is useful for everything

Best advice, always start with a simple outline of some sort. Try using a blue color pencil to lightly draw a pseudo-skeleton.


----------



## CuriousFox (Feb 7, 2015)

Colored in the sketch from the other day.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks better than anything that I ever drew


----------

